#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  verrotte visaton filter!

## Barthezz80

ik gebruikte vroeger in m'n onervaren jaren passive hifi-filters voor mijn SA w-bin setje, dit is wat er kan gebeuren als je zo'n filtertje op een zware eindversterker van 625watt per kanaal op 8 ohm op volle toeren een paar uur lang laat draaien! Voor alle beginnelingen die als idee hebben passieve hifi-filtertjes te gebruiken voor zo'n w-bin set, koop maar meteen een actieve crossover, want dit is wat er kan gebeuren! :Big Grin: 

http://groups.msn.com/Barthezz80/sho...oto&PhotoID=18
http://groups.msn.com/Barthezz80/sho...oto&PhotoID=20

(N.B. dit was een van de zwaarste hifi-filtertjes van visaton met z'n 220 watt nominale belastbaarheid, in de hifi-wereld ook uitemate geschikt en heel zuiver geluid, maar niet voor PA-doeleinden kan ik uit eigen ervaring vertellen[ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

daarom vond ik deze foto wel een plekje waard in de HALL OF SHAME! :Wink:

----------


## bertuss

nou het kan erger.
had je niet na een paar minuten door dat je laag extreem belabbert klonk ?

----------


## Upgrading your system

hahaha, probeerde je die spoel te koken ofzo?

maar geef toe, dit zijn de dingen die achteraf het leukste zijn om aan terug te denken[:P]

----------


## rinus bakker

Doe mij die andere MSN-pics maar  :Wink: ,
daar is absolutely nothing shamefull bij!  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Truss-aap

Inderdaad rinus

----------


## Barthezz80

lol?

----------


## Upgrading your system

Kan het vrouwelijk deel van je afbeeldingen ook echt draaien of geven ze hier een immitatie weg??

----------


## Barthezz80

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> Kan het vrouwelijk deel van je afbeeldingen ook echt draaien of geven ze hier een immitatie weg??



nope, ze kunnen allemaal 'echt' draaien en zijn ook officieel erkend als DJ! :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

officiele DJ's? 
kwist niet dat die ook al bestonden?
erkend / gecertificeerd door het Ministerie van Cultuur?
of het LiftInstituut? 
of de KEMA?

----------


## Carl

Nee Rinus,
Door het ministerie van Discozaken natuurlijk! Dat je dat niet kent????

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carl_
> 
> Nee Rinus,
> Door het ministerie van Discozaken natuurlijk! Dat je dat niet kent????



 :Big Grin:  Is dat tegenwoordig niet gewoon onderdeel van het 
"Department of the European Commisionar of Dance". 
Dat gaat toch allemaal flink de landsgrenzen over!?

Wordt de nieuwe commisaris niet die Italiaan, "Buttiglione" ofzo?
Of gaat die soms naar Landbouw, komt Neelie Kroes op "Dance" en gaat Duncan Stutterhelm naar de post van Mededinging....
Wel lullig voor MOJO dan.

----------


## djdeluxe

Kwam de lucht van je verbrande filter halverwege de avond niet boven de bierlucht uit?
Of werd je de volgende dag na je speaker wakker en dacht je: wat ruikt dat bier smerig na een nachtje.

----------


## Rv

Wij gebruikten W-bins met actieve crossen, en we hebben er ooit zo eens eentje uitgehaald!



 :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

jaja, als je 625 W op een 220 W filter zet ga je ook vragen om moeilijkheden.

De foto van RV lijkt op een grote hoeveelheid vocht op je conus. Kan -ie lekker niet tegen...

----------


## jakobjan

Heb zoiets ook al eens binnen gekregen voor reparatie, 
een oude SA folie driver waarvan de driver doorgebrand was,
Maar ook de Driver Protectie een gat in de print had.. (leek op 220v op de speaker  :Smile:  )


Had de hele avond staan draaien op een PPA1200,  met de verkeerde instellingen...

----------

